

Stormpath Launches New Python SDK (Secure User Account API) - rdegges
http://www.stormpath.com/blog/our-python-sdk-out-beta-and-ready-production

======
pydanny
This looks pretty interesting. Until Stormpath, I never thought of offloading
the users to a service. Sounds like a really nice shortcut for building things
fast and securely.

If I were going to levy a complaint, it would be that
[https://github.com/stormpath/stormpath-sdk-
python's](https://github.com/stormpath/stormpath-sdk-python's) README is so
much better than the terse and nigh useless
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/stormpath](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/stormpath).
A lot of people use PyPI for discovery, and on PyPI it's not clear what
Stormpath does or how to use it.

~~~
rdegges
Thanks! Going to be working on this in the near future. We're currently
overhauling all of our docs, etc!

------
rdegges
I worked on this quite a bit, if anyone has questions, feel free to hit me up
in the comments >:)

